# Manchester rooftoppers, PLEASE NOTE!!



## bungle666 (Apr 30, 2008)

The peregrine falcons have returned to the city centre, so i request that ALL persons thinking of climbing ANY structure higher than 7 storeys in manchester city centre thinks again from now till the 1st August, disturbing the falcons can be a criminal offence and im sure the management of this forum WILL co-operate with the relevant authoritys in any investigation for breaching the above request.

many thanks for your co-operation in this matter


bungle


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 1, 2008)

bungle666 said:


> The peregrine falcons have returned to the city centre, so i request that ALL persons thinking of climbing ANY structure higher than 7 storeys in manchester city centre thinks again from now till the 1st August, disturbing the falcons can be a criminal offence and im sure the management of this forum WILL co-operate with the relevant authoritys in any investigation for breaching the above request.
> many thanks for your co-operation in this matter
> bungle



Well said. 

Simply put - Do not climb these structures. The sight of these birds in a city, is far more inspiring than reading a report of some individual's ego trip.


----------



## rookinella (May 1, 2008)

The eagle flies at midnight


----------



## King Al (May 1, 2008)

Cheers for the heads up bungle


----------



## Shepy (May 1, 2008)

rookinella said:


> The eagle flies at midnight



And the wasp it buzzes merrily. Do you have the dossier?

~Shepy


----------



## rookinella (May 1, 2008)

Shepy said:


> And the wasp it buzzes merrily. Do you have the dossier?
> 
> ~Shepy



You need to pick it up from the man in the beige raincoat. If he is wearing sunglasses, STAY AWAY! The plan has failed!!!!!

We ride at dawn!


----------



## nursepayne (May 1, 2008)

Well observed Bungle!!Peregrin Falcons definately need all the protection they can get since there arn't many around.


----------



## Derek (May 7, 2008)

Manchester Perequin falcon webcam

From BBC Manchester

Derek


----------



## **Mudlark** (May 8, 2008)

personally, i'd rather not go anywhere near these birds when they are protecting their young..........
never mind what the police could do to you!


----------



## Pip (May 8, 2008)

rookinella said:


> The eagle flies at midnight


....... was it not 'The red kipper flies at midnight'?

Pip


----------



## Bigjobs (May 8, 2008)

They'd better not be hunting in the drains ffs. lol.


----------



## krela (May 16, 2008)

I've deleted the pointless posts, stop being muppets.


----------



## Alley (Jun 13, 2008)

It's not clear from the photos (couldn't zoom in any more) but I watched before it landed and knew it was a falcon. It fidgeted for a bit then seemed to be resting for the night.

Premier Lodge 9pm ish:


----------



## Kaputnik (Jun 13, 2008)

We're lucky enough to have peregrines again in Derby this year, nesting on the purpose built ledge on the cathedral, spent a good few hours in summer last year watching the two youngsters they raised, and actually saw one take it's 1st ever flight! awesome creatures, glad to hear they're keeping the 'skyrat' population in check in Manchester too!


----------



## smileysal (Jun 13, 2008)

Cheers Bungle for the heads up. Let us know how they get on. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Alley (Jul 26, 2008)

Watched the adult training two young to hunt early one morning last week.
It carried a piece of what looked like chicken drumstick but was probably pigeon and the babies chased it.

This was down at street level - awesome to watch, and listen to.. their cries are eerie sounding.


----------

